# Armadillo Eggs



## CastBaits (May 24, 2010)

Ingredients:

2 lbs breakfast sauage
1 1/2 to 2 cups shreddedMonterey Jack cheese 
Jalapenos 
Pork Shake N Bake
3-4 eggs (whisk or stir)
Bisquick baking mix (1cup)

Armadillo Eggs with chopped jalapenos:

In a large mixing bowl mix together the sausage,cheese,jalapenos and baking mix. Put enough baking mix to hold it all together.
Shape them into egg shaped balls. Roll the balls in the eggs and then roll them in theshake n bake to coat them. Bake them on a cookie sheet @ 350 degrees for 10-12 minutes. Flip them over and bake them another 10-12 minutes or until sauage is cooked all the way.

Yields: about 30 - 40 Armadillo eggs depending on size.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I do believe that I'm gonna try me some of those. Thanks!!!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

follow the same recipe, but roll the sausage around a soft boiled egg.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Japs*

How many japs do I need to start with for a good warm concoction?


----------



## rnsnrek (Jun 28, 2012)

These sound pretty interesting and tasty. I put them on my list to try. Thanks!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, I gave them a go today. I used 6 large fresh japs & I thought they need more heat, although Mrs Ranch said that they were plenty hot they way they were... Thanks CB!!!


----------



## rnsnrek (Jun 28, 2012)

I made a small batch of these last Sunday morning. I used a hot sausage and omitted the jalapeños. They turned out good but needed more kick. Guess I'll just have to try again. J Thanks for posting&#8230;


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I should add that they are good cold too. I just threw some of them on a sandwich for lunch, LOL!!!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

I saw these last night and made them for breakfast. Didn't have any shake and bake so I used breadcrumbs. Very good. Thanks for sharing.
I ended up with thirteen balls. I was cooking for 3 others and only used 4 peppers. I will use six or seven next time.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet, going to make this. THanks.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

we make these but instead of chopped jalapeno I put a whole one stuffed w jack cheese
in the middle of sausage ball


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I just wrap the jalapeno filled with cheese in sausage and put on the pit. When the sausage is done so is the inside.


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

Love that you bake instead of fry them. Definitely on the must try list


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

they are even better if you wrap them in bacon and grill em


----------

